# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galblaaskanker

## leeuwen51

Wat is de prognose voor iemand die uitgezaaide galblaaskanker heeft en niet meer behandeld wil worden.

met vr. groet
Dineke

----------


## sietske763

dat is afhankelijk van de metastasen en waar ze zitten....als de lever erg aangetast is, is er ook kans op een eerder einde...

maar ik denk dat deze vraag hier niet te beantwoorden is...daar er een medisch dossier bij moet zijn...
dus komt diegene bij de behandelend arts uit.....om aan te geven om geen verdere behandelingen meer te willen en dan de vraag over de prognose

ik wens diegene waar het over gaat, heel veel sterkte en ook voor de naasten.

----------

